# Safe to put snowboard on roof rack without bindings on?



## JWages (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't know for sure. Just test it out.


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

Shouldnt be a problle i think. It works for surfboards canoes etc. Make sure it's tight and put the board base down.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

I highly doubt it would slip out. At least I'm sure it won't on ours, and yes, I've done it before.


----------



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

I assume you are refering to the roof rack snowboard carriers that clamps down on the snowboards, then yes it's safe to put then without bindings. I've never had a snowboard move back while being clamped in, this is from my experience with my equiptment. Just make sure the rubber in the rack is really clamped down tight.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

As everyone has stated, it's fine. I've done it. The rubber on the clamps will prevent the board from moving and the nose and tail curves of the board will prevent it from slipping out (just make sure you lock the clamps down).


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

If you can avoid putting your board on the roof, that would be the best because roof racks aren't the best for your board. Rocks can kick up and at 60mph thats not going to be good for your board.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

What is going to happen to your board on the rack is much less than what you are going to do it on the hill. It's a non issue. Plus, a board and/or skis in a vehicle can do bad thing to body parts should you end up in a metal bending accident.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> It's a non issue. Plus, a board and/or skis in a vehicle can do bad thing to body parts should you end up in a metal bending accident.


Good point


----------

